# Average Sleep Per Day for One Year Old V?



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I apologize if this info is already out there, I cannot find it covered in the search function. How many hours per day would you expect a one year old intact female V to need sleep? She gets at least a solid hour of physical exercise per day and another hour of training/brain games mixed with swimming, fetch, etc depending on weather. She is with me the rest of the day doing stuff around the house and only in the crate to nap. 

We have always had an issue with her getting overtired like a toddler and having to be put down for a nap. She does not want to miss anything and will very rarely nap or go to sleep unless directed to do so and then she usually passes out hard pretty quickly. If another dog comes to play, she will play super hard and never show that she is tired until the other dog leaves. The second he is out of sight you can see it in her face and demeanor right away that she actually is tired. 

Right now, she has a one hour morning nap, two to three hour mid afternoon nap, two hour quiet time/nap while we eat dinner and then sleeps about 9 or 10 hours overnight for a total of on average 15-16 hours. 

We are wondering if she needs more at night time. When she comes out of the crate after we eat, she is okay at first, very calm, sweet and stretchy. Within a few minutes she is manic and has to be occupied every single second with play, treats, a game, go outside, search for things to steal, etc. She drives me insane and will not settle for a minute. She is not this bad during the day. She did this at my mom's last night and was obviously overtired and over stimulated at the same time and got very cranky. On a side note with her nighttime crazies, if I leave the room, she will usually lay calmly waiting for me or go sit by my husband and wait for me but not bug him for something every second.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok

yes very blonde here 16 hours of sleep?

Good lord She is counting Sheep  ;D

Who the Heck"s working the grill

Rudy loves some Elk ribs 8)


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Kafka is 1 year (spayed). As a young puppy she was the same: I would have to enforce nap time, she would just keep going and get overtired. I was then concerned if she was getting enough sleep. Some google searches seem to say about 14 hours but a bit more for younger puppies.
At the moment, Kafka will sleep about 9 hours at night, then another hour or two in the morning and another two hours in the late afternoon. So maybe on average about 13 hours. Some days we have to crate her for four hours and I think that she just sleeps the whole time. Also, if it is warmer she tends to nap more.
She usually gets 1.5 hours out trail running/playing fetch in the morning, another one or two during the day either dog park or beach and a dog park visit in the evening unless she went swimming during the day.
I would think your vizsla gets enough sleep. It's probably just a little energy burst after dinner time. Mine has it too regardless of whether she had just been crated or not. Maybe you could try to take her outside so she can run around after dinner time or do a short training session (finding treats or other nosework seems to make mine pretty tired). It seems like she just wants to go do something after being crated, not because she's overtired.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Kafka,

Thank you for the response and comparison. Sounds like our girls have somewhat similar schedules. 

I will try running her around outside a bit after her evening crate time. Unfortunately, the mosquitos are really bad right now and it is close to dark when she is out of the crate, so we don't have much time. We already do nosework in the house at night, but she will bug me for it non-stop right up until bedtime! I guess I am just longing for the day that she wants to snuggle at night and relax a bit. If I give her an antler with some peanut butter smeared on it, I can get her to sit down with me for a little while.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Haha yeah sometimes I think I want to snuggle more than my vizsla, who would think that was possible 
When Kafka is in that mood, I do some training, some nose work and end with hiding a bone for her. Those frozen cow bones with bone marrow in it keeps her busy for a really long time. Maybe you could try that? Also, I recycle them after she eats all the bone marrow; by stuffing them with a mix of kibble and wet food and freeze them, so that I can give her that when she's being a bother


----------

